
Hacking Calculords - RKoutnik
https://rkoutnik.com/2016/04/06/Hacking-Calculords.html
======
smoyer
"The first thing I needed was better hardware. My current solution used a
processor running at 1.19e-08 MIPS. While slow, this one has sentimental value
(my parents gave it to me)."

Best description of a human brain ever!

------
ninjakeyboard
I really love this game.

